# FET at the Lister - anyone have any experience?



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I have today unfortunately had my second BFN as a result of a fresh cycle of IVF with ICSI. Fortunately, we have five frosties waiting for us at the Lister so will be doing a FET cycle soon.

FET is a completely new concept for me so I'm just starting research mode. I know that some people do medicated and some do natural so this is something we need to think about and talk with our consultant about in respect of success rates.

Does anyone have any advice as a result of an FET cycle, particularly anyone who's with, or has been with, the Lister.

Also, I'm interested to know how long I should leave it before we do the FET? AF hasn't arrived yet but I assume she's on her wicked way so just trying to work out a rough idea of timings.

Thanks so much in advance  

Westies xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your last cycle. 

I had a failed icsi at the lister with 5 frosted left over followed by a natural FET which I did two months later. I found the natural cycle very easy and luckily we ended up with a BFP. Just in the process of thinking about starting the process again for number 2. Good luck. I'm a big fan of the lister.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for your post GlassHalfFull. Great name by the way - I'd like to think I'm a 'GlassHalfFull' kinda gal too 

I've today made a follow-up appointment to see our consultant (Dr Wren) on 23 June. As I suspected last night, AF was on her way and has arrived in full vengeance this morning. If my natural cycles kick back in, as they did after my last/first failed cycle, my AF should arrive around the 21 June so should be quite good timing with the follow-up appointment. I'm assuming that I can do my FET on that cycle?

I'm keen to have the scratch again and what I'm a bit unsure about is whether I would have that on day 21 (ish) of this current cycle (the withdrawal bleed one) or I would have to have it done on day 21 (ish) of my first proper AF cycle and then do the FET in the following month (August). I'm rather confused. Any ideas? 

I'm waiting for the clinic to confirm this as it would normally be a question for the consultant in follow-up but if it can be done this month, I would have to book to have it done BEFORE I see the consultant which leaves me in an odd 'cart before the horse' quandary.

What a coincidence that you also had five frosties! Amazing that it worked for you, it's stories like yours that are keeping me and my DH going at the moment so thank you for taking the time to share it with me. Do you have four frosties left then? When are you thinking of doing your next FET for number two? How amazing would it be if it worked again for you. I hope so, lots of luck.

Westies x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

It's such a hard process, I remember all too well that feeling after the first cycle. its great you have so many frontiers too. We have three left, after using two for the FET. Think I'll use one the next time. I had a BfN at the end of Sep and did the FET in November. Can't remember when in the cycle I did the scratch but must have been straight after my AF. 

I need to get bloods done again apparently to check alls ok for a natural cycle. Keen to do it soon but nervous to get back onto the emotional roller coaster. But don't want to leave it to long as not getting any younger 😁


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello
I'm a Homerton patient myself, but one of my best friends has had treatment at Lister and she has been very happy with them.  She has had FET twice there and it worked both times.  
As for timings, Homerton advise 2 to 3 natural cycles before embarking on an FET to give the body enough time to recover (not to mention emotionally).  I had a failed fresh cycle in March and have 4 frosties so am planning on cycling in a couple of months time and will be having the scratch on day 21 of the cycle before the FET cycle.
In my followup review, they explained the difference between natural and medicated FET and medicated is basically more convenient and can be controlled which kind of works better for me.  Natural would be lovely but unpredicatable and I don't want to waste any cycles.

Very sorry that you have had a BFN this time, I know that feeling well xxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Just thinking back and I did the scratch on day 21 after the BFN but Agee it's good to give your body and emotions a chance to recover a little if you can bare waiting a little longer.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for your post Caprily  That's fab that your friend has had two successful FET cycles at the Lister out of two! Really gives me hope   

I have now decided to have a complete cycle and then do the FET on the following one. So, CD1 of my first natural cycle should be around 21 June, so I'll have the scratch done around 11 July, with CD1 of my second natural cycle due around 17 July. I'm not 100% clear on when transfer would take place but I think it would either be last week in July or first week in August. I'm feeling more positive for having a plan in place and I guess all of this, and natural/medicated, will be confirmed at our appointment with Dr Wren on 23 June.

I know you're at Homerton but will your dates be near to mine? I'm thinking of joining the FET cycle buddies thread but I may wait until our dates are confirmed. It would be lovely to find some FET cycle buddies  x

GlassHalfFull - I know what you mean about not getting any younger. My 35th birthday in in July and we will have been TTC baby number one for four years in August! Some of my friends have had two children in that time! It's so frustrating but what can you do other than remaining positive and keep going? It's like that British 'keep calm and carry on' philosophy I always think is very apt. Good luck for your blood tests. Do you have a date to have those done? x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

That's great you've worked out roughly when your doing things. I went to The Lister today and had my TSH profile bloods taken. Next need to have a consultation but Dr Taylors (usual doc) is away till the end of the month so not sure wether to wait or see someone else. Had hoped to do a scratch this month.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

GlassHalfFull - great that you had bloods taken today  Can you not just book your scratch in for CD21 (or there abouts) while you wait to see Dr Taylor? [Coincidentally, she did my ET and was really lovely.] The nurses book in the scratch so it's just a case of calling the nurses number and booking it in when they call you back x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

I might do that if my bloods come back ok. Yep, she's really nice. Hope your feeling ok Ilovewesties and and are getting lots of tlc after your last cycle.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for asking, GlassHalfFull. I'm OK, trying not to think about the failed cycles too much and instead trying to focus on the next plan. We've decided to go away this weekend so have something nice to look forward to. We're going camping so I just hope the sun shines on us as it really makes all the difference. Keep me posted on how you get on with the blood results and booking in the scratch x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, yes I think our dates will be around the same time so would be great to have a cycle buddy.  So, unless a miracle occurs and I fall pregnant naturally, then I should be starting in 6 weeks time.  I called my hospital yesterday and left them a voicemail as I want to know when I can have the scratch (they accepted me onto a trial of it when I was there a couple of weeks ago for the review of my failed cycle).  

I was out for dinner last night with my friend who had her 2 successful FETs at the Lister and I mentioned I was in touch with a lady who was asking about FETs.  If you do have any other questions, let me know and she said she's happy to answer.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily Are you staying with Homerton for your FET? Have you heard back about when to have the scratch? The Lister do it on around CD21 on the previous cycle to your treatment cycle. So, proving AF arrives on time, I should be having the scratch around 11 July. That's very sweet of you and your friend to offer advice. I'll let you know if I think of any questions! Wouldn't it be wonderful to conceive naturally. I often think how magical that must be and it makes me sad that I probably won't ever get to experience it. Anyway, keep in touch and let me know how you get on. I'm already watching the June/July cycle buddies thread but most of the ladies look further along than me. I may also join the July/August cycle buddies thread as the May/June one has been really supportive and there were a few ladies doing FETs on there too. We'll see... Have a good Monday and I hope this month is going to be a positive one x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Ilovewesties, yes I am staying at the Homerton for my FET as I am an NHS patient so that's where I was referred to. I am forever grateful that I get 3 rounds through Havering, the Trust that I come under.
Hospital hasn't called me back yet after my leaving them a voicemail but I intend to followup in the next couple of days. I'm on cd22 of my usual cycle with zero chance of pregnancy as we literally haven't had any action this month haha. So, I am hoping to get the scratch next month, try naturally then start my FET the month after. I read that it's ok to have a scratch during a natural cycle month.
Natural would be amazing - I had one BFP naturally which was the most amazing feeling ever! Sadly the happiness only lasted 4 hours as it was ectopic. 
Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies any updates on when you're doing your cycles? x

GlassHalfFull - out of interest, how old were you when you did your last FET? I'm turning 35 in a couple of weeks so need to think about how many frosties to transfer. I know you transferred two but went on to have a successful single pregnancy so interested to hear your decision behind transferring two. Thanks  x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Ilovewesties

So I'm starting my FET next month.  My day 1 should be around 3rd/4th July then will start injecting on day 21.
This time round I am having an endometrial scratch, embryo glue, have been having acupuncture and will transfer 2 frosties so a fair few changes from my fresh cycle.

Am currently due for ovulation in next couple of days so I'm having a natural attempt this month - highly unlikely to be successful but well worth a go!

Is your plan still the same i.e. consultant appointment next week and kick off asap?

Glasshalffull - any more thoughts on when to start your cycle?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily

Lovely to hear from you   Yes, next Tuesday is our follow-up / FET planning appointment so I'll know more after that.

Our cycles are out slightly as I ovulated on the 10th (CD16) according to my OPK and AF is due on Sunday/Monday. I wanted to test out my first natural cycle following the failed IVF (ICSI) cycle to see if my natural cycles kick in as they should and it seems to have done, which is good. The same thing happened after my first failed cycle, thankfully.

I've used the ClearBlue digital dual hormone one this time and found it really good. It detected the oestrogen surge (flashing smiley face) between CD12 and CD15 and I then got the solid smiley face to indicate the LH surge on CD16. Like you, we've been "trying" again this month as felt it was worth a go! You do read stories of it happening for people after a failed cycle so who knows.

If AF turns up (I think I may faint if we got a natural BFP!) then I shall book in the scratch for CD21 which should be around 11 July and if we're doing a natural (non medicated) FET cycle, as I think is likely, then the transfer should be last week of July. We'll see...

I've also got an appointment to see an acupuncturist on Friday as I'd like to book a course of sessions around the cycle. I did it on my first cycle but while the acupuncturist was fab, she's around an hour's drive away from home and it involves two motorways so not conducive of a relaxing experience before/after sessions! The new acupuncturist that I've found is only ten minutes away from home so should work much better. I'll let you know how it goes on Friday!

Interesting that you're going for the embryo glue. The Lister don't offer it, unfortunately, as I'd also be opting to add it on! Also interesting that you're going to transfer two frosties. What made you come to that decision? Me and DH are a bit on the fence and I'm conscious that we need to make our minds up pretty quickly!

Hope everyone else is doing OK today.

Westies x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies
How are you getting on?
I'm currently on day 9 of my normal cycle and due to start downregging on 26th July for my FET xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily Good to hear you're not far away from starting now. I had the endometrial scratch yesterday (CD22) and am now just waiting for AF to arrive (should be Sunday/Monday) so that I can book in my scans. I'm doing a natural FET so first scan should be early next week and second scan should be latter part of the week after. I'll then be tracking for the LH surge using OPKs at home and once it appears, book in transfer. Surge should be last week of July and transfer first week of August. Fingers crossed  Good luck honey and keep us posted! x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good luck wishes - same to you.  Fingers crossed it is our time.
A couple of ladies on the Homerton thread this week have had BFPs as they did 'freeze all' ivf then went back from FET.  Sounds promising !

I'm doing a medicated FET so it will be a while before I get to ET.  At the time of agreeing to medicated, I was working full time and I recently got made redundant so I'm now off work and wondering if a natural would have been better seeing as I am now completely flexible on times.  Did your hospital say anything about accepting OPK positives in the morning or evening?  I read something about that being significant but not entirely sure of the details.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily no, my clinic hasn't said anything about timing of OPKs but I have always tested using the first morning urine. I'll ask the question when I go for my first scan/nurse appointment. Do you always ovulate naturally? I think that's the clincher in doing a natural FET so if you do, could you call your clinic to explain your change in circumstances and see if they may be willing to swap you if that's what you'd prefer?

I've started spotting this morning so think CD1 will be tomorrow now (was due Sunday) so that's confused me somewhat! I'll call the clinic tomorrow, if that is the case, to book my first scan in for Monday. I did ovulate earlier this month than the previous month, so that may be the reason for AF being early.

Good to hear lots of BFPs from FET cycles! I like to hear about positive stories. 

I'm also job hunting at the moment and have an interview tomorrow. FX for good news! x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Hi ilovewestie, so sorry I didn't reply earlier. I've been trying to keep my mind off our fet. We decided to transfer two in the past as we felt like it gave us a better chance of working (although statistically that's not how it works). now we have three left we'll definitely do one at a time. We're doing natural fet and I'm actually doing egg transfer today 😃 hoping the two weeks wait goes fast. Good luck with your fet and hope it all goes quick and smoothly. X x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

GlassHalfFull - good luck for transfer today honey. I can totally understand wanting to give yourself some breathing space. I hope the 2WW flies by for you and you get the result you wish for. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you    Let us know how it goes today. Exciting! x (AFM - AF arrived yesterday afternoon (early!) so today is CD1 and I hope to get my first scan booked in for Monday. Will update when I have news!)


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Oh, good luck westie  that's great news. Nice to get started. I did my trigger injection on day 13. You'll be having your transfer before you know it. I've warned hubby I'm having a lazy weekend with lots of trash TV x x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Did you decide how many to transfer westie?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, we're going with one this time. We have five frosties and two of those are top quality so we've (fingers crossed) got a good chance with the two tops ones. That's also what made me nervous about transferring two. We're really not keen on the thought of multiples for lots of reasons so would rather go with one for now. If it doesn't work (and we hope with everything that it will!) then we may look at transferring two and two but will take that decision when the time comes. When I asked Dr Wren about increase in transferring two, she said at the Lister the stat is 5% increase. So it does statistically increase your chances of pregnancy but then your chances of a multiple birth go up by something like 60%! It's such a personal decision but we're happy with one for this go and will see what happens! Good luck again today x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Yes, we would have been happy for twins. Frosties are so precious, one at a times a good move. X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Scan booked for Monday (CD4) eek! It's my birthday today and being thoroughly spoilt 😊 Hope you have a lovely day and you have sunshine where you are x


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Happy birthday westie, nice to have some fun before your back fully onto the fet madness. Who are you scanning with? All the staff are really nice. I usually have Alison x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks GlassHalfFull I think it's Liz. It's crazy but I seem to have forgotten some of the names since my fresh cycle! Is Liz the tall lady? I think that's who I usually have. I'm not sure I've seen Alison before? x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

How are you doing GlassHalfFull? I was booked in with Liz but didn't end up having her. That always seems to happen to me so I never seem to have the same person, which is a shame. All was fine and the lining was 3.something so I was given the go ahead. I'm going back up again on Friday for my second scan. Dr Wren didn't want to leave it a whole week due to my slightly shorter than average (26/27) day cycles. I'll update again on Friday! x

Caprily - how are you doing honey? Not long until you start DR. Exciting! x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad everything is going well Ilovewesties.  Belated birthday wishes.  How did the job interview go?
How are you finding the 2ww GlassHalfFull?  When is your OTD?

All fine here thanks.  I missed a call from the hospital today as I was on the tube and the voicemail they left me said they were calling to confirm my dates etc.  They said they were closing for the day so I should call them in the morning.  They're cutting it a little fine with delivering medication, unless they want me to start downregging using the leftover stuff from first cycle.  I do have an unopened buserlein and i've stored it carefully so I don't mind at all if they do.


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi again Westies  I'm back after early May EC and 2 failed attempts at natural FET. Seems I was so over stimulated that I've stopped naturally ovulating so I'm on a medicated FET round now. Planned ET first week of August. Meds make you soooo bloated though with headaches from nasal spray too. I guess what I'm trying to say is if I had known I would have left 2-3 month gap between EC and an attempt at ET as it was so annoying/frustrating/crushing to go for scan after scan 2 months in a row only to be turned away at the last hour. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I just realised that my last post was 22 July and I said I'd update again after my second scan (last Friday). Well that scan went OK but they wanted to do another scan, so I went back on Monday for a third scan. That went well (lining 7mm on CD11) so I was booked in for transfer on Tuesday (4 August). Yippee! I had to trigger on Tuesday and tested +ve on my OPK yesterday (was just curious to see that the trigger had worked  ). I start Clexane and Lubion tomorrow, which I'm actually looking forward to so that I feel like I'm doing something again. Will let you know how transfer goes on Tuesday! x

Caprily - have you had your medication delivered now? Thanks for the birthday wishes  The interview went well, thanks, although I've still not heard about the outcome (they said by tomorrow). Hope you're doing OK x

Tulip - Do you have your transfer booked in yet? We may be on the 2WW at the same time! Good luck all round indeed x

How are you doing GlassHalfFull? x

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Westies, great to hear from you and was wondering how you were getting on.  Not long at all until your transfer!!
Excuse my stupidity but how come you have to do a trigger?  I thought that was just for when eggs are being collected and therefore not necessary for a FET?  I know you're doing a natural FET so maybe it's different to a medicated.  

I'm on day 6 of downregging - going to the hospital tomorrow for my scratch.  I thought that had to be done on day 21 and tomorrow will actually be day 27 but the consultant called me and said that was fine.  Not especially looking forward to it but I'll try anything for an extra few percentage!!

Hope you are both well Tulip and GlassHalfFull

xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily - good luck for your scratch tomorrow. I think there is a window around CD21 that they can do the scratch. My first was done on CD24 and my second (this FET cycle) was on CD22 - I don't think it matters. I'm sure you'll be fine, just think of why you're doing it 

In terms of the trigger, it is a little confusing and isn't a 'normal' thing within a natural FET cycle. It just seems to be something that my clinic does sometimes if they want to be 100% sure when someone ovulates. It did feel weird triggering and then not going for EC! For me, even though I ovulate naturally, this does seem to be at a different day each month and the clinic wanted to make sure that it wasn't going to happen too late and therefore put too much pressure on my LP. That's what I think anyway. I've taken comfort from the fact that lots of ladies on the Lister cycle board have done the same, so it must just be something they like to do. 

Let us know how it goes tomorrow. I'll be sending you positive thoughts for a quick, easy and painless procedure x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah that makes sense now - it's funny how different the process can be for clinic to clinic and from person to person.  The clinic know what they are doing though so all we can do is do as we're told and trust them to help us as best they can.
When I was having the scratch done today, the actor said a couple of times 'thanks so much for coming in / thanks for coming in on a saturday' and I was more like no thank YOU for everything you're doing for us (especially since I am an NHS patient and live in an area where they give 3 cycles so I am super super grateful)

The scratch went well and thanks for the positive thoughts - doctor was lovely and gentle.  It did give a dull period cramp while she was doing it but that went away soon enough so I'm glad to have tried something different for this cycle.  I followed your advice of focusing on why I was doing it as I looked up at the ceiling, taking deep breaths !!

Sooooo not long to go until your transfer on Tuesday and then the infamous 2ww.

How are you both getting on Tulip83 and GlassHalfFull?


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Westies I had my transfer Friday, 1 x grade A day 5 hatching blastocyst. Waiting until the 10th to do HPT


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Tulip - Yey! Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope the time flies by for you  I'm going to hold out (if I can!) to test on Saturday 15th as me and DH will have the day off work together which will be lovely no matter what the outcome x

Caprily - Great that the scratch is done and dusted. It's not nice but glad you managed to cope OK and it's a really good thing ticked off. One step nearer... x

Hi everyone else


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Aw great to hear your transfer is so soon Westies. Yes I do hope time flies, hasn't been too bad so far as I'm knackered and starving all the time (progesterone?) so between eating and sleeping and thinking about my next meal....lol


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

How was your embryo transfer, Westies?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Caprily, thanks for asking after me. I'm now officially PUPO with one "beautiful" blastocyst that survived the freeze/thaw process 100% 😀 They were running a little behind (pressure on my bladder or what!) so transfer was just after 3pm. The embryologist said it looks like it's a fresh one (I assume that's good?!). So, four frosties still in the love lab ❄❄❄❄ OTD is Friday 14 July but we're going to wait until Saturday 15th (providing that the dreaded AF hasn't put in an appearance!). Hope the time flies by and desperately want this to be our time 🍀🙏🏼 x

How are you doing? How's everyone else today?


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Congrats westie so excited for you. 

Good luck tulip how your not going too crazy waiting to test. 

Caprily hope the time flies till you felt et 

Sorry just realised I haven't been on this thread for a little while. We were very lucky and get a Bfp, which we're super excited for. Having a scan on the 13th so fingers crossed it all looks fine.


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Glasshalffull congrats on the bfp. I had a minuscule amount of brown discharge today but at least the bleeding has stopped. Going mad with the wait, my tests haven't arrived in the post yet so I haven't tested plus it's too early really though I may start from thurs


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

How many days past transfer are you tulip? It's so hard waiting.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks GlassHalfFull 😊 and all the best of luck for your scan next week. So exciting! x

Hang in there Tulip. I'm not sure if you're on the 2WW thread but some people find it really useful to chat with other ladies going through the madness! Let me know if you want me to send you the link to the thread. I personally always wait until OTD at least to test as I couldn't bear another CP / false positive x

Hope everyone else is doing OK x


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Glasshalffull I'm 6dp5dt today, still no bleeding but I'm being realistic about it all and preparing for a bfn just in case. Guess it feels like it will never happen for us so anything else would be a great surprise. 

Westies yes I'm on that thread too. Great news with 3 or 4 bfps today  gives hope I guess. I'm far too impatient to wait and tbh if I get 3-4 days of bfns it will make it easier as I'll be prepared for the result of its negative. None of my tests have arrived anyway so maybe god is giving me a slap on the hand for trying to test early lol.


----------



## Ms Monki (Aug 15, 2015)

I've just had a freeze all at the Lister (only 3 blasts).  Would love to know how you are all getting on - I can't transfer for a few cycles now, although am considering another fresh cycle when ready so I can keep the frozen for next time.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi MsMonki  "Only" three blasts - three blasts is great, congratulations! What was the reason for the freeze all, if you don't mind me asking? I've just unfortunately had a BFN last Friday from our first FET cycle but taking comfort from our four remaining frozen blastocysts. We are most likely going to be transferring them to another clinic which is much closer to us (we live in Somerset) and to save a significant amount of money too. Good luck with your next steps x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the BFN Westies xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Caprily   We're down but not out yet! I'll keep my FX for you x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Westies.  Great attitude, I like your style! xx


----------

